# From Honey Do to Honey Done



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A while back I posted pictures of our remodled kitchen. We left a 4 foot section open as you enter the door from the outside thinking we may put a hall tree there to catch the jackets and hats as we came and went. Never could quite settle on the right piece after half heartedly looking around a few months. In the mean time we found that the bench from the country style table in the kitchen fit perfectly in that little nook for storage when not in use with the grand kids. Well the "BOSS" (as BJ would say) got on my case to do a little DIY work and build in a Faux hall tree. Here is what I ended up doing with a half sheet of pre finished beaded ply, a few feet of poplar, a few coat hooks and a mirror.

Hey, at least it is a "Honey Done" now


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It looks good to me, but you know the next step will be replacing the bench with a shaker style storage bench. Then will come the cushions... it never ends Bob, you know that!


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good to me too Bob. I won't let my wife see the pic tho!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Very nice MUD room Bob,, it took me back to my granddads farm in Neb..no boots/shoes pass this point.. all the jackets would be hanging up all over the place along with his overalls , yep he would almost strip b/4 going in to the kitchen, his BOSS would stand right by the door with the broom in her hand...and she knew how to use it on him   LOL LOL ... she got me a time or too.... 

==== 



Bob said:


> A while back I posted pictures of our remodled kitchen. We left a 4 foot section open as you enter the door from the outside thinking we may put a hall tree there to catch the jackets and hats as we came and went. Never could quite settle on the right piece after half heartedly looking around a few months. In the mean time we found that the bench from the country style table in the kitchen fit perfectly in that little nook for storage when not in use with the grand kids. Well the "BOSS" (as BJ would say) got on my case to do a little DIY work and build in a Faux hall tree. Here is what I ended up doing with a half sheet of pre finished beaded ply, a few feet of poplar, a few coat hooks and a mirror.
> 
> Hey, at least it is a "Honey Done" now


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice job. It does feel good to get a HD off the list, especially when it comes out looking this good. 
If you place is like mine, while one got done, 2 got added  LOL. Keeps us busy, I guess.
Nice that we can do allot of these projects ourselves.
Don't every tell the boss, that sometimes you're have fun doing them.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice words guys. The little lady is happy and therefore I am happy 

Bj, the BOSS loved your term "Mud Room" even though ours is not a room.

Mike.... it is done pal.... REAL done


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks nice, Bob.

Since this was a project for the "BOSS", I assume you used bridle joints for the panel framing?


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice nook Bob. I am meaning to do my downstairs bathroom in the beadboard too. I just been waiting for the money to come free.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I take a day or two away and it all cuts loose and I end up the 'johnny-come-lately" with comments. Sure does look good, almost wish I had a place to do a similar treatment. Good job Bob


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

Bob,

Nice!

I hope my wife doesn't see it.

Jim


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

blackemmons said:


> Bob,
> 
> Nice!
> 
> ...


Send money and I won't tell her about it 

Thank you for the compliment


----------

